# Quels écouteurs sur mon iPod Touch 2G ?



## Filou53 (22 Mai 2010)

Bonjour.

Sorry si la question a déjà été abordée mais je cherche
- des écouteurs intra auriculaires
- avec possibilité de trouver des bouchons de rechange 
      (cela ne semble pas être le cas chez Apple)
- avec télécommande
- avec micro
- compatibles iPod Touch 2G
- et à environ 100 euros max

Inutile de répondre hors du scope, il y a déjà un tel fouillis sur ce genre de sujet... 

Merci d'avance pour votre expérience


----------



## Filou53 (25 Mai 2010)

Aucun avis sur le sujet ? :rose:


----------



## Vijay (25 Mai 2010)

Je trouve que les intra de chez Monster sont pas mal du tout au niveau isolation et rendu du son! De plus ils sont dotés d'une télécommande  t aussi compatibles iPhone


----------



## Filou53 (25 Mai 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Je trouve que les intra de chez Monster sont pas mal du tout au niveau isolation et rendu du son! De plus ils sont dotés d'une télécommande  t aussi compatibles iPhone


Merci pour l'info.
Un peu chers par rapport à mon budget mais ils ont l'air très appréciés ...
D'autres avis ?


----------



## Filou53 (26 Mai 2010)

Pas d'autre avis éclairé ???


----------



## Vijay (28 Mai 2010)

Donnes ton budget on en saura un peu plus ainsi


----------



## Filou53 (28 Mai 2010)

ben je pensais avoir été assez clair :



Filou53 a dit:


> ...
> - et à environ 100 euros max
> 
> Inutile de répondre hors du scope, il y a déjà un tel fouillis sur ce genre de sujet...



100 cela va, 105 cela passe mais 200 (par exemple) cela devient trop lourd


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

pour avoir discuté avec un vendeur de la fnac il m'a conseillé les écouteurs de chez sennheiser.........

va sur le site de la fnac il doit y avoir un banc d'essais en ligne pour tout ce qui est lecteur MP3 ici


----------



## Filou53 (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> va sur le site de la fnac il doit y avoir un banc d'essais en ligne pour tout ce qui est lecteur MP3 ici


Je vais lire cela avec attention, merci.


----------



## sebas_ (12 Juillet 2010)

UP!
Mais 50-60 max pour moi...
Merci!


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

sebas_ a dit:


> UP!
> Mais 50-60 max pour moi...
> Merci!


 


y en a pour tous les prix suffit de demander...............


----------



## sebas_ (12 Juillet 2010)

Merci. T'as quoi en stock? Possibilité de credits? 
Je me permet de poster, vu que j'ai fait pas mal de recherche, et a parts le Sennhesier mm50 (juste micro), je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il y a comme choix..
Je m'en etonne, vu que pas mal de gens ont des iphone/iPod, bcp de gens demandent mais peu de reponses concretes...
J'ai bien vu un Macally (avec micro et commandes), mais ca ne sens pas trop la qualité (39, High street price) .

du coup, je pensais prendre la ralonge Shure avec micro et commandes, et brancher mes petit Sony qui sont tres bons (et courts), mais je voulais verifier s'il n'y avait pas d'autres options...
Je ne m'estime pas un "pro" du son, donc un casque a 150 ne m'interesse pas, et je ne crois pas etre le seul dans ce cas.
Si je demande avec micro et commandes, c'est par securité. Je compte bouger au Perou d'ici peu, et un mec de mon taff en Equateur s'est pris une balle mercredi dernier pour un LG...


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

les adidas sont pas mal si tu fais du footing  pour courrir éviter les balles..........

dangereux le métier de grand reporter 

http://www.fnac.com/Casque-ecouteurs/shi117645/w-4


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

Bose intras , 100 , ils sont vraiment bons et très confortables !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

AKG  obtient 5 * un peu partout


----------



## sebas_ (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci, j avais effectivement vu les Bose, mais ils sont sans micro/remote...
Les AKG, ca m'interesse bien (en intra), mais pareil, je n'en vois pas avec micro/remote... As tu une reference?
J'ai fait pas mal de forums, mais rien de "potable" sous les 80 avec micro/remote..
Avis aus entrepreneurs : il y a un bon creneau la...!

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Tu as la version avec télécommande pour 129 .


----------

